# Berechung Wickelspalt ???????????????????



## wincc (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo hab ein Problem bei dem ich gerade nich weiterkomme

und zwar möchte ich bei einem bestehenden Wendewickler für Papier / Folie der zur Zeit in Kontaktwicklung betrieben wird Spaltwickeln ermöglichen.


Der Aufwickler sieht folgendermaßen aus :
(siehe auch künstvolle Zeichung im Anhang)  *ROFL*

Kontaktwalze angetrieben mit Stellungsaufnehmer 

Ronde die die Wickelstellen beinhaltet. 


Wickelregelung: Drehmomentgeregelter Zentrumswickler mit Durchmesserrechner


Kontaktregelung derzeitig:

Aufliegendes Wickelgut auf der Kontaktwalze 
Die Kontaktwalze wird bei zunehmendem Durchmesser des Wickels zurückgedruckt und über den Stellungsaufnehmer an der Kontaktwalze wird die Ronde weitergedreht so das die Kontaktwalze immer im der Grundposition gehalten wirdzwecks gleichbleibendem Kontaktdruck.


Spaltwickelung zukünftig

Das Wickelgut soll in einem Abstand von 0.5-2cm (Vorgabe am Panel)
von der Kontaktwalze gehalten werden. 

dh. über den zunehmenden Durchmesser wird die Stellung der Ronde
weitergeregelt so dass das Wickelgut den vorgegebenen Abstand einhält.



nur weis ich gerade nicht wie ich das realisieren soll .....da sich ja mit abdrehender ronde der winkel zur kontaktwalze verändert !

bei 180° Stellung wärs ja kein problem.  halber durchmesser + Spalt wäre Abstand... nur wie ist das mit dem winkel den ich habe.?

Positionsregelung der Ronde mit Absolutwertgeber ebenfalls vorhanden...


----------



## peter(R) (24 Dezember 2008)

Klingt recht interessant aber ehrich gesagt so richtig verstanden habe ich es nicht. Wo ist welcher Winkel und wie verändert er sich.
Viellecht mal ne Zeichnung wenn leer und wenn voll dann versteht man es evtl einfacher ( oder bin ich heute etwas begriffstutzig ? )

peter(R)


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2008)

Sieh hier mal rein: http://www.mathesite.de/pdf/trigo1.pdf

Punkt 2, der Kosinussatz würde m.E. hier evtl. weiterhelfen. Da du ja über den Wickelrechner die aktuelle Gesamtdicke des bereits auf dem Wickel befindlichen Wickelgutes, den gewünschten Abstand und den Durchmesser der Kontaktwalze kennst, hast du im Prinzip alle drei Seiten des Dreiecks. Mit dem Kosinussatz kannst du nun den Winkel ausrechnen, den deine Ronde einnehmen muß.

PS: Das Dreieck spannt sich über den Mittelpunkt der Ronde zum Mittelpunkt des Wickels, zum Mittelpunkt der Kontaktwalze und zurück zum Mittelpunkt der Ronde.


----------



## wincc (25 Dezember 2008)

hab nochmals ne waaaaaahnsinns zeichung angefertigt

bild 1 kleiner wickeldurchmesser bild 2 großer wickeldurchmesser


----------



## peter(R) (25 Dezember 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig ?  
Abstand Rondenmittelpunkt -> Wickelmittelpunkt                und
Abstand Rondenmittelpunkt -> Kontaktwalzenmittelpunkt 

ändert sich NICHT mit unterschiedlichem Wickeldurchmesser.
Lediglich die Ronde wird gegen Uhrzeigersinn weitergedreht.
Und es soll der Abstand Wickelmittelpunkt zu Kontaktwalzenmittelpunkt
auf Wickelradius + 5-30mm eingestellt werden.
Der Wickeldurchmesser und die absolute Position der Ronde ist als Variable vorhanden.

peter(R)


----------



## wincc (25 Dezember 2008)

ja denke das müsste es sein

könnte mal jemand über den code sehn ... vll fällt ja jemanden noch was ein


----------



## Ralle (25 Dezember 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> ja denke das müsste es sein
> 
> könnte mal jemand über den code sehn ... vll fällt ja jemanden noch was ein



Sieht auf den ersten Blick ok aus. Nur oben im Kopf mit der Skizze steht nicht arcos sondern a.cos. Garantiert nur ein Verschreiber, denn unten in der Formel  ist es ja korrekt gemacht. 

Warum ein FB, alles was du statisch angelegt hast kannst du doch auch in temp ablegen, da du doch immer alles komplett durchrechnest, also nicht auf "alte", gemerkte Werte angewiesen bist. Daher würde ich hier einen FC nehmen, da der ohne IDB auskommt.


----------



## wincc (5 Januar 2009)

kleine rückmeldung :

als hab den baustein als FC ausgeführt

inbetriebnahme ist bereits erfolgt und funktioniert super 

danke nochmals


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2009)

Super, ich mag das, wenn Mathe auch mal zu was nützt.


----------

